# With colder weather do flies come in?



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Our cluster flies that congregate on windows seem to go in cycles. Maybe the weather triggers a hatching, then they are bad for a couple of days. We don’t get many since we installed good windows. We get some lady bugs. I think they can slip through where a piece of paper would be tight.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Flies? Yup. Stink bugs, box elder bugs, lady bugs, and a few stray mosquitoes? Yup. Mice? Yup. They're all looking for warmer quarters this time of year. With all of them falling these days, and me working around the yard or just walking back and forth to the shop, even the leaves are making their way into the house.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I just read that they adore Twilight. So, open the door and let them fly!

Maybe that's why I had less with a security screen door. Lots of open areas.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Hmm. Flies are all the time. Depends on what, exactly they are.

When a dead raccoon is in the attic, whoo-ee, the flies are all over.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

In our very cold climate it seems many of the bugs listed look for a place ti hibernate. Not sure if that is the correct term but it is their way to hide and survive through the winter. I have opened rolls of insulation from storage and found hundreds of flies that had buried themselves into the layers. I've also pulled off old vinyl siding and found thousands of dead bodied where they apparently choose poorly.

Bud


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

DoomsDave said:


> When a dead raccoon is in the attic, whoo-ee, the flies are all over.


I was going to suggest something like this, too. We've seen it with a dead mouse in the walls. A raccoon?? Whoo-ee indeed!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

CaptTom said:


> I was going to suggest something like this, too. We've seen it with a dead mouse in the walls. A raccoon?? Whoo-ee indeed!


My housemate and I can't smell it. But the flies sure can!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I can smell cadaverine and putrescine; they're not apparent.. There are three huge dairies nearby. Flies can travel 1 & 1/2 miles. Occam's Razor.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> I can smell cadavarine and putrescine; they're not apparent.. There are three huge dairies nearby. Flies can travel 1 & 12 miles. Occam's Razor.


Not familiar with the chemicals you describe, but I can say that back in the 1980s, when there were dairies in Moreno Valley and Chino, people in nearby areas complained about the flies, and came to our store hoping for a magic remedy to get rid of them. There wasn't any, and, as far as I know, still isn't.

Having been in Ohio in the summer, I can sympathize; bugs everywhere there. Here in California, we're mostly spoiled, because the land is relatively dry. In Ohio, Mom and Dad eventually got a screen house to keep the bugs off when we ate outside. People with big dogs built doggie screenhouses for them in Mo-Val.

I don't think the fly problem will go away till the dairies do. I think, until then, the best thing is plenty of screens, which is a pain, how well I know.

(What do you mean by "Occam's Razor"?)


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

55 degrees, that ain't cold, it was 29 yesterday morning here.

Yes flies look for warmer environment, to lay their eggs in, so your indoors will be inviting.

It's a flies life, to hatch, eat, grow up, breed lay eggs, and die, to keep the species going. 

Mostly in a week or so, in winter here the only flies are in a filthy home, that most can't live in. 

So only in springtime, do I get a few inside, but an electronic zapper soon dispatches them.


ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> 55 degrees, that ain't cold, it was 29 yesterday morning here.
> 
> Yes flies look for warmer environment, to lay their eggs in, so your indoors will be inviting.
> 
> ...


Trust me, some flies overwinter somehow. Exactly how varies with the species. I've found stored materials in the garage with bugs galore in them, just waiting for spring. Flies, carpenter bees, yellow jacket and hornet queens, crickets, even some very hardy moths. Pull the bark off trees, same thing. Some bugs overwinter by eggs, or hibernating larvae, or spin cocoons and pupate.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

DoomsDave said:


> Trust me, some flies overwinter somehow. Exactly how varies with the species. I've found stored materials in the garage with bugs galore in them, just waiting for spring. Flies, carpenter bees, yellow jacket and hornet queens, crickets, even some very hardy moths. Pull the bark off trees, same thing. Some bugs overwinter by eggs, or hibernating larvae, or spin cocoons and pupate.


Yes I know all that, but most flies go south to warmer climates, from here, and migrate back in springtime.


ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Nik333 maybe a helpful thought:

Back when I lived in San Berdoo, I had bugs get in, until the power company installed insulation and draft stoppers around some of my doors and windows. That helped a lot, and it was free for the asking. 

On the other hand, I suspect your power company may be a bit distracted, too.

So, maybe go to HD or whoever and get some weather stripping for drafty doors and DIY install? That will help a lot.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> Not familiar with the chemicals you describe, but I can say that back in the 1980s, when there were dairies in Moreno Valley and Chino, people in nearby areas complained about the flies, and came to our store hoping for a magic remedy to get rid of them. There wasn't any, and, as far as I know, still isn't.
> 
> Having been in Ohio in the summer, I can sympathize; bugs everywhere there. Here in California, we're mostly spoiled, because the land is relatively dry. In Ohio, Mom and Dad eventually got a screen house to keep the bugs off when we ate outside. People with big dogs built doggie screenhouses for them in Mo-Val.
> 
> ...


It's better if you enter it in a search.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> It's better if you enter it in a search.


I did. Occam's Razor should be regarded with extreme skepticism, I think, particularly in the medical field, but in law, too.

But hope you can at least somewhat mitigate your situation.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> I did. Occam's Razor should be regarded with extreme skepticism, I think, particularly in the medical field, but in law, too.
> 
> But hope you can at least somewhat mitigate your situation.


I don't agree.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

just a tip for some bugs. i once had a swarm of Box Elder bugs. for some odd reason i decided to put soapy water in a garden sprayer. i then sprayed the bugs. in 30 seconds i had killed 1000's of them.


----------

